# Passing dog letter to owner



## Chris Meyer (Aug 10, 2008)

A while ago I read on this forum a "dog letter" issues to their owner after they had died. Wondering if anyone can find it or knows what to search under. Thanks.


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Chris,

I posted the following in honor of my Chelsea in the Sticky thread, "Thanks for the Dance - Tributes/Condolences".



> THE LAST WILL AND TESTAMENT OF AN EXTREMELY DISTINGUISHED DOG
> 
> I, Chelsea, because of the burden of my illness and realizing the end of my life is near, do hereby bury my Last Will and Testament in the mind of my Master. She will not know it is there until after I am dead. Then, remembering me in her loneliness, she will suddenly know of this testament, and I ask her to inscribe it as a memorial to me.
> 
> ...


Is that what you were looking for?


----------



## sammydog (Jul 11, 2008)

Vicky, that is beautiful, where did it come from?


----------



## Chris Meyer (Aug 10, 2008)

That's the one! Thanks. It's one of the most accurate writings I've ever read. Just wanted to view it again.


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

sammydog said:


> Vicky, that is beautiful, where did it come from?


As far as I know, the author is unknown. A dear friend sent it to me after I lost Chelsea.


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Actually that sounds very much like someone changed the words of Eugene O'Neill's "Last Will and Testament of Silverdene Emblem O'Neill". His dog was a dalmatian that he loved dearly.

Janet


----------

